# Kindergarten in Deutschland



## Ramy Hassan

Hi, 
My son is 5 years old and he attend a German school where we live now in Cairo Egypt. Appreciate if someone can help with finding a kindergarten for him during summer to help him improve the language. We are looking for 2-3 weeks period.

Thanks
Ramy


----------



## Nononymous

How do you expect someone to help you find a kindergarten when you give no indication of where you are going in Germany? It's a big country. Large land mass. Population of 80 million. 

If you know where in Germany you are going for the summer, use the interwebs. Look at the site for the city or local government, it should have listings. Or good old Google. Then contact the kindergartens directly. Given the complexities of registration and payment, you will probably pay them directly in cash for such a short stay. Don't expect miracles to happen in two or three weeks, either.

Be aware that some day cares or kindergartens will close for two or three weeks of summer holiday, typically during the school holidays for that Bundesland.


----------

